# Freeze Dried Baby Shrimp????



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I screwed up. I bought a little bottle of freeze dried tiny little shrimp. *Are these safe for my Betta to eat???* *They still have the shells on them*, they are tiny but I don't have a good feeling about it.:shock: I thought I would buy them as a treat for him BUT I'm thinking this may have been a mistake and I shouldn't feed these to him. 

Help?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know but I wouldnt want to risk it. I don't know though.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have them. It's what I feed mine on Monday morning. I just use my finger nails to cut off pieces as big as the pellets, sometimes bigger for my larger males. Sometimes I just find the really small ones and feed them to them. They're alright. The shells are on for the nutrition and fiber. The bettas can handle them. They like them and it help clear their tract. I fast them Sunday then feed them the shrimp Monday.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Im sure it will be alright!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

It's fine- my Lulu gets big live ghost shrimps and she eats the whole thing- shell and legs and feelers- this is the kind of thing wild bettas eat- small crustaceans and bugs. Just make sure he doesn't eat too much and fast him if you think he's bloated.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

Great!! Thank you so much!!


----------

